# Outback Loft



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm new to this forum. Presently we own a hybrid travel trailer, but my husband would really love to be able to bring his Goldwing along with us. We've been searching Craigslist for a Toyhauler and saw a 2009 Outback Loft for sale locally. Does anyone have one of these units?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Mary, welcome to Outbackers.

I don't have the model you're asking about but you might want to PM "Outback Loft", one of our members. He has one and can probably answer any questions you might have.

Good luck in your search.

Again, welcome.

Mark


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Mary said:


> I'm new to this forum. Presently we own a hybrid travel trailer, but my husband would really love to be able to bring his Goldwing along with us. We've been searching Craigslist for a Toyhauler and saw a 2009 Outback Loft for sale locally. Does anyone have one of these units?


Hi, did you get the information you wanted on the Loft. We bought one this year and used it for one season, any questions will gladly be answered.

You can respond through this forum or at [email protected]

Bob


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Mary said:


> I'm new to this forum. Presently we own a hybrid travel trailer, but my husband would really love to be able to bring his Goldwing along with us. We've been searching Craigslist for a Toyhauler and saw a 2009 Outback Loft for sale locally. Does anyone have one of these units?


Hi Mary,

Welcome! You may want to look at this, and it's a really nice price.

http://www.outbacker...showtopic=28322 28Krs Camper For Sale 2009 KRS camper for sale (Toyhauler)

We have the 2008 28KRS and we love it.

glen & Lee


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
We actually took a look at that 23KRS. We really liked it. A local dealer can get us a 2010 230krs for 21,000. Sounds like a good price, so we're going to go ahead and buy new. Hope I don't miss the slide out on my hybrid. That's the only drawback with this. 
Mary



gzaleski said:


> I'm new to this forum. Presently we own a hybrid travel trailer, but my husband would really love to be able to bring his Goldwing along with us. We've been searching Craigslist for a Toyhauler and saw a 2009 Outback Loft for sale locally. Does anyone have one of these units?


Hi Mary,

Welcome! You may want to look at this, and it's a really nice price.

http://www.outbacker...showtopic=28322 28Krs Camper For Sale 2009 KRS camper for sale (Toyhauler)

We have the 2008 28KRS and we love it.

glen & Lee
[/quote]


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The only thing I would say about the Loft is to go get in one, climb into the loft and then descend the stairs from the loft down into the camper. Being "ok" or "not ok" with descending the stairs will probably be a big factor in your decision.

-CC


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a new 27L for one week. Returned it due to the roof leaking...


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I would make sure the goldwing fits. I put a 05 Harley Dresser in my 23KRS but it's a job. It has to go in at an angle and I'm pretty sure the goldwing is longer than my Glide. We really like the 23 but I wish we had the 28 for the slideout and being able to use the dining area when stopping while traveling.


----------

